# Leftover beef, any suggestions?



## SadieBaby. (May 30, 2011)

Hi all I have some left over roasted rib of beef, has anybody got an idea of what i could do with it?


----------



## pacanis (May 30, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> Hi all I have some left over roasted rib of beef, has anybody got an idea of what i could do with it?


 
Mince it up and turn it into a hamburger casserole 

 (sorry)

Slice it thin and make some open faced roast beef sandwiches with gravy.
Or turn it into fajitas. Can you get tortillas over there?


----------



## Selkie (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, my vote is for tacos!


----------



## justplainbill (May 30, 2011)

Finely diced or coarsely chopped and mixed with diced potatoes and onions it can make a delicious fried hash.  Boil the bones for a few hours and make a beef barley soup.


----------



## merstar (May 30, 2011)

Make wraps or make sandwiches on baguette or rye bread with chipotle mayonnaise or horseradish mayonnaise or mustard/mayo combo. Add swiss or cheese of choice, tomatoes, sweet onion, etc. Can also add another meat, such as smoked turkey.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 30, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Finely diced or coarsely chopped and mixed with diced potatoes and onions it can make a delicious fried hash.  Boil the bones for a few hours and make a beef barley soup.



Fried hash has my vote


----------



## ranleemil (May 30, 2011)

*Shepherds Pie*

Although I prefer leftover lamb, don't forget a good shepherds pie! I've used rib of beef many times with great success.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2011)

*The English Joint*

Hot on Sunday

Cold on Monday

Hashed on Tuesday

Minced on Wednesday

Curried on Thursday

Broth on Friday

Cottage pie Saturday


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2011)

Steak and eggs


----------



## ranleemil (May 30, 2011)

*Great!*



Aunt Bea said:


> *The English Joint*
> 
> Hot on Sunday
> 
> ...


I consider myself a bit of an Anglophile, but I never heard that one! Thanks!


----------



## giggler (May 30, 2011)

Mix with cheese and stuff something!

Ravioli, or other large pasta.. or even Mexican Enchiladas!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## ella/TO (May 30, 2011)

Look up "knishes" in a Jewish cookbook.....deelish


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 31, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Mince it up and turn it into a hamburger casserole
> 
> (sorry)
> 
> ...



Lol I deserved that! Yep can get tortillas!


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 31, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> The English Joint
> 
> Hot on Sunday
> 
> ...



I like your post alot!


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 31, 2011)

See at the moment I'm eating mega healthy during the day but having a normal dinner at night,  because I'm craving big hearty hot food I think it's going to have to be either cheesy enchiladas or a good old fashioned cottage pie. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 31, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> *The English Joint*
> 
> Hot on Sunday
> 
> ...


Aunty my Mum was corrupted by the Italians who moved to a nearby town to make bricks so the left over beef was minced and then used to make the best ever Ragu for pasta in the summer polenta in the winter.
Shepherds Pie should only be made using leftover lamb.
This announcement was brought to you courtesy of Plaid Cymru.


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2011)

My first thought was the hash as well!  But also stir fries, or added to noodles (anything from rice, bean threads, or even if you want to cheat, ramen) or regular rice in a tossed noodle dish (hot or cold) or fried rice.  

Add it to a curry.


----------



## CraigC (May 31, 2011)

Pot pie. Have used leftover prime rib many times.

Craig


----------



## CWS4322 (May 31, 2011)

Here's the version my Scandinavian grandmother taught me:

For Sunday's dinner I can boast
I have a leg of mutton roast

On Monday if the truth be told
I eat it with some pickles cold

On Tuesday I some slices fry

On Wednesday I make a pie

On Thursday as if to make a splash
I make of it a savory hash

And that my meat may longer last
On Friday I proclaim a fast

On Saturday my meat's so narrow
I crack the bone and eat the marrow


----------



## ChefJune (May 31, 2011)

I love a cold beef salad with Green Goddess dressing (or Caesar dressing, or a good mustardy vinaigrette). and it's so easy. just cut your leftover roast into 3/4-inch chunks, slice up some red or Vidalia onions, or scallions, a little celery, and toss it all with mixed greens.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 31, 2011)

I like beef ragu...

Brown onions and garlic in olive oil. Add cubed beef and brown some more. Then add a few cups of beef broth.  Meanwhile, cook some short pasta in water. I usually use bowties for this recipe. Just before it is al dente, drain and add to the simmering beef and stock and let it finish and absorb most of the stock. Turn if off before it toatally sucks up all of the broth and don't let it get mushy. Serve in bowls covered with loads of fresh chopped parsley and black pepper...


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 31, 2011)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I like beef ragu...
> 
> Brown onions and garlic in olive oil. Add cubed beef and brown some more. Then add a few cups of beef broth.  Meanwhile, cook some short pasta in water. I usually use bowties for this recipe. Just before it is al dente, drain and add to the simmering beef and stock and let it finish and absorb most of the stock. Turn if off before it toatally sucks up all of the broth and don't let it get mushy. Serve in bowls covered with loads of fresh chopped parsley and black pepper...



Now that's my kind of dish!


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2011)

I like to make pasties with my leftover prime rib or roast beef just add diced potatoes,onions,salt and pepper,put in a pastrie crust and bake til potatoes are done.
kadesma


----------



## McAwesome (Nov 6, 2011)

Try beef teppenyaki! It's a Japanese style dish.

First, cut the beef into bite sizes. In the pan, fry some  chopped garlic until golden brown. Take em out, and then toss in the beef and fry them in the garlic oil. Pepper it up while it's cooking! Serve it together with the garlic. It goes well with beansprouts (Fried the same way) and rice.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 6, 2011)

*Yum - me too*



ChefJune said:


> I love a cold beef salad with Green Goddess dressing (or Caesar dressing, or a good mustardy vinaigrette). and it's so easy. just cut your leftover roast into 3/4-inch chunks, slice up some red or Vidalia onions, or scallions, a little celery, and toss it all with mixed greens.


 
Add some ripe tomato, feta or blue cheese crumbles. Serve with fresh baked bread.


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd suggest some kind of stir fry. Put it with some beansprouts, onion, garlic, baby sweetcorn, broccoli and some cauliflower, and that's my kind of dish  
Or I'd use it as a perfect excuse to make a chilli!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 6, 2011)

Chop it, make a nice brown gravy and put it on some freshly made buscuits. Yum City!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 6, 2011)

Finely dice about a pound of the beef, mix with a can of stewed tomatoes and a package of taco seasoning for beef tacos.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 6, 2011)

Feed it to the dog?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 6, 2011)

Chop the meat. Saute in butter some onions and mushrooms til soft. Add the meat, brown gravy, a splash of red wine and frozen peas heat till hot and serve over a hot baked potato.


----------



## simonbaker (Nov 6, 2011)

Make a good warm beef sandwich on focassia bread with a sour cream horseradish sauce, red onions & roma tomatoes with a nice slice of sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 8, 2011)

How about slicing it for Philly Cheese Steak sandwiches?  That wouldn't seem like "leftovers."


----------



## msmofet (Nov 8, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> How about slicing it for Philly Cheese Steak sandwiches? That wouldn't seem like "leftovers."


Wonderful idea June!!

Eye round roast or flank steak (I've done both, this is flank steak) turned into cheese steak the next day.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 9, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Wonderful idea June!!
> 
> Eye round roast or flank steak (I've done both, this is flank steak) turned into cheese steak the next day.


 
Fine, now you've made me slobber all over my screen again! 

That is one FINE looking sammich, MsMoffet!

Anyone know how to get tooth marks off the monitor?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 9, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Fine, now you've made me slobber all over my screen again!
> 
> That is one FINE looking sammich, MsMoffet!
> 
> Anyone know how to get tooth marks off the monitor?


 ROTFLMBO!! Thank you and so sorry.


----------



## Constance (Nov 9, 2011)

Makes a marvelous steak sandwich. Slice it thin, heat in sautee pan. Spread a bun with mustard of choice and/or horseradish sauce. (I make horseradish sauce by mixing horseradish with Miracle Whip.)


----------



## Selkie (Nov 9, 2011)

Dice the beef and throw it into a crock pot along with 1 can of beef broth, a small package of frozen mixed vegetables, 1 pkg. of onion soup mix and enough water to come up to about 3 inches of the top of the pot. Let it simmer for the morning (about 3 hours) and eat with crusty French bread at lunch time.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 9, 2011)

Constance said:


> (I make horseradish sauce by mixing horseradish with Miracle Whip.)


 
OMG, I think I just fell in love again!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 9, 2011)

When I was a kid, roast beef on Sunday usually meant stew or pasties on Monday.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 9, 2011)

Pastry sounds really delish. Pepperedge farm pastry dough, cut into squares, grind the meat fold inside the dough into triangles, pinch the ends, bake for 20 minutes, super yum.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 9, 2011)

If you have a meat slicer, you can slice it up super thin for Au Jus sandwiches.  

I buy some powdered Au Jus mix, some already made dinner rolls, coleslaw kit (includes the dressing) and some frozen french fries. I mix up the coleslaw, make my Au Jus mix, bake the french fries. I pile the thinly sliced roast beef onto heated dinner rolls and then slice them diagonally for ease of dipping.  I put the Au Jus gravy in a small 300ml glass bowl for dipping into.  It's makes a great Saturday nite dinner for me.


----------

